# Fuggle



## Stuster (18/10/06)

This week it's a British hop, Fuggle. What do you think of them? How do you use them - bittering/flavour/aroma? Good beer styles to use this hop? What other hops do they combine well/badly with? Anything the new brewer should know about these hops? Tell us all you know about them.

Hop info from here.





> English Fuggle
> A chance seedling raised in England at about the turn of the century.
> 
> Characteristics
> ...


----------



## colinw (18/10/06)

I voted "never go in my beer again". Every time I use it, I get a nasty 'cheap perfume' aroma that I just can't stomach, and which takes forever to mellow out. The other hops variety which does this is Progress. Horrid!

I'm sticking to EKG, Northdown, Challenger.


----------



## warrenlw63 (18/10/06)

Only ever used Fuggles in pellet form. Had pretty mixed results all the same.  

I always use Willamette in it's place. Now _there's_ a nice substitute.  

(Ditto your thoughts on Progress Colin). 

Warren -


----------



## redgums500 (18/10/06)

LOve THis Hop!!!!  

C'mon fellas, this is an original from the mother country, not some trendy ,poofy, bloody Yank bred thing.
Get it into your stouts and brown ales.
(and now I'll just go and put on my fire suit.......)  

Redgums :beerbang:


----------



## Fingerlickin_B (18/10/06)

My favourite hop :super: 

You can use it for bittering, aroma, flavour, everything...it rocks :chug: 

Oh, and it's not very good as pellets, but plugs are great  

PZ.


----------



## Stuster (18/10/06)

redgums500 said:


> not some trendy ,poofy, bloody Yank bred thing.



But what do you really think of American hops, redgums? :lol: 

I agree with you it's good with browns and stouts. (I do like the poofy Yankee things in brown ales as well though. h34r: )


----------



## AndrewQLD (18/10/06)

Great hop for Stouts, Porters and Brown ales, also a good bittering hop for Milds with EKG for late additions. Has a great earthy taste that compliments darker ales very well.
Love It.
Oh and I agree, the pellets aren't a patch on the plugs as far as quality is concerned.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Blackfish (18/10/06)

I just Dry Hopped my first IPA with this.

I was a bit sus of the smell when putting it in, Just wasnt as 'fresh' as some others I have smelt

From the sounds of this thread may have been a bad choice  
despite a recommendation from my LHBS :angry:


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (18/10/06)

I have used Fuggles plenty of times in my English style ales and I like it although I now prefer Target/Challenger combo.

I do use Fuggles solely in my Scottish type beers (80/-, Wee Heavy) and like to use it in Belgians as well, adds some earthy type flavours.

Agreed that plugs give better results than pellets.

C&B
TDA


----------



## Duff (18/10/06)

I like them, but am keen to try more as all I've used are pellets. The plugs sound the go.

Love the James Squire IPA, supposed to be the finishing hops for this beer.


----------



## colinw (18/10/06)

I'm prepared to try again... with plugs. Might try brewing an IPA and finishing with a couple of fuggle plugs. If I get that aroma again, I'll swear off 'em for life!

All my previous experiences with it were pellets.


----------



## hooky (18/10/06)

I'm nearly ready to brew a pale ale and have the ingredients for a dark ale, i was going to use Fuggle's in the pale and Willamette in the dark but after reading this i think i might swap them around ??? They are both pellets.


----------



## RobboMC (18/10/06)

Great in IPA but only when steeped for aroma. I've boiled the Fuggles in my latest effort and it lacks the smooth finish of my earlier work. An English Pale Ale came out supurbly with steeped Fuggles and everone who tastes it raves about it, so I heartily suggest not using Fuggles for bittering, only flavour and/or aroma.


----------



## Weizguy (18/10/06)

The Fuggles hop can be substituted, almost universally, for Styrian Goldings, according to Garetz, IIRC.

The Styrian G. is a Slovenian-grown Fuggle. So, I have used Fuggles in a Belgian blonde.

I have made a nice brown ale with Fuggles late or dry-hopped (not sure which one, now).

This hop makes beer that will taste nice with a ploughman's lunch.

Not my favourite hop, but it certainly has a place in my inventory.

Seth


----------



## Mr Bond (18/10/06)

Fuggle is great, Willamette is better(more marmaladey).

I find that earthy /orangey flava suits my palate, unlike the girly goldings.
I have thought about trying Styrian G ,but if its only a fuggle any way whats the point?


----------



## jimmy01 (18/10/06)

I like Fuggles as a bittering hop in Pale Ales & Porters

I use pellets and cant say that I have noticed an off smell.


----------



## lou (18/10/06)

My latest brown ale was styrian goldings all the way

it even had an ounce chucked in the no chill cube - 

the flavour is overpowering - can hardly taste the malt at all althought the orangey marmaladey taste is very very prominent

the hop aroma i find a bit off myself but I am sure this hop can be used to good effect in the right proportions and the right time of the boil - there is a nice earthyness in the hop but i don't know where to use it to get this nice flavour without so much of the orangy/plasticy taste i don't like

oh yeah - used pellets for this one - i think i used plugs before which were better
lou


----------



## jayse (18/10/06)

Fuggles is pretty much one of my main hops here :super: 
Great for porters, milds, stouts and great for bitters up the darker end as well. :chug: 

One hop i keep going back for more and more.

Boozed, broozed and broken boned.
Jayse


----------



## Pumpy (18/10/06)

Me and Jayse agree for once I like Fuggles as a bittering hop 

this one was great I did not use the Styrian Goldings for dry hopping and used the Nottingham yeast 

Pumpy  

tyle: English Pale Ale/Strong Bitter
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 27.70 L
Estimated OG: 1.059 SG
Estimated Color: 22.4 EBC
Estimated IBU: 27.1 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.0 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5000.00 gm JWM Traditional Ale Malt (5.9 EBC) Grain 89.6 % 
200.00 gm JWM Crystal 140 (145.8 EBC) Grain 3.6 % 
100.00 gm JWM Wheat Malt (3.9 EBC) Grain 1.8 % 
30.00 gm JWM Roast Barley (1400.7 EBC) Grain 0.5 % 
35.00 gm Fuggles [4.50%] (60 min) Hops 15.9 IBU 
35.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00%] (20 min) Hops 10.7 IBU 
25.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00%] (1 min) Hops 0.5 IBU 
0.30 tsp Irish Moss (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
250.00 gm Brown Sugar, Light (15.8 EBC) Sugar 4.5 % 
1 Pkgs Nottingham yeast


----------



## Jazzafish (18/10/06)

I like fuggles with EK Goldings. When mixed in the right proportions it is great. I wouldn't use it in the same amounts as amarillo or cascade is often used in an APA... But in an English Ale they have their place.

This one turned out pretty good... Maybe a bit more on the bitterness next time.

SOCKEYE Premium Bitter

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 20.00 Wort Size (L): 20.00
Total Grain (kg): 4.20
Anticipated OG: 1.048 Plato: 11.84
Anticipated EBC: 13.5
Anticipated IBU: 25.8
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Formulas Used
-------------

Brewhouse Efficiency and Predicted Gravity based on Method #1, Potential Used.
Final Gravity Calculation Based on Points.
Hard Value of Sucrose applied. Value for recipe: 46.2100 ppppg
% Yield Type used in Gravity Prediction: Fine Grind Dry Basis.

Color Formula Used: Morey
Hop IBU Formula Used: Rager

Additional Utilization Used For Plug Hops: 2 %
Additional Utilization Used For Pellet Hops: 10 %


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
95.2 4.00 kg. Bairds Ale Great Britain 1.038 5
4.8 0.20 kg. JW Crystal Australia 1.002 110

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
12.00 g. Fuggle Pellet 5.70 11.2 60 min.
12.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Pellet 5.20 10.3 60 min.
12.00 g. Fuggle Pellet 5.70 2.2 10 min.
12.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Pellet 5.20 2.1 10 min.


Extras

Amount Name Type Time
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
0.50 Unit(s)Whirfloc Tablet Fining 20 Min.(boil) 


Yeast
-----

White Labs WLP005 British Ale


----------



## colinw (18/10/06)

I know Styrian Goldings is supposed to be Slovenian grown Fuggles, or in the case of NZ Styrians, NZ grown Fuggles taken to the Land of the Long White Cloud by way of Slovenia, but to me they are really quite different to Fuggles.

Fuggles pellets always give that 'icky' perfumy character for me. Styrians don't, more of a citrus character and sometimes hints of vanilla.

My most recent beer was quite generously aroma hopped with a blend of NZ Styrians, EKG and Centennial, and so far the aroma is coming along very nicely indeed with none of that character I associate with Fuggles.


----------



## mark_m (18/10/06)

A great pellet hop to use with kits, have mainly used as an aroma hop in bitter & pale ale brews, but also works well in "crowd pleaser" coopers canadian blonde, hop tea 2tsp boiled 15 min, 2 tsp steeped 5 min, liquid added to fermenter.
Mark


----------



## AndrewQLD (18/10/06)

colinw said:


> I know Styrian Goldings is supposed to be Slovenian grown Fuggles, or in the case of NZ Styrians, NZ grown Fuggles taken to the Land of the Long White Cloud by way of Slovenia, but to me they are really quite different to Fuggles.
> 
> Fuggles pellets always give that 'icky' perfumy character for me. Styrians don't, more of a citrus character and sometimes hints of vanilla.
> 
> My most recent beer was quite generously aroma hopped with a blend of NZ Styrians, EKG and Centennial, and so far the aroma is coming along very nicely indeed with none of that character I associate with Fuggles.



I would second your opinion Colinw Styrian Goldings are nothing like Fuggles IMO. And as an aside, if they are descended from Fuggles why aren't they called Styrian Fuggles :huh: 

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Mr Bond (18/10/06)

AndrewQLD said:


> I would second your opinion Colinw Styrian Goldings are nothing like Fuggles IMO. And as an aside, if they are descended from Fuggles why aren't they called Styrian Fuggles :huh:
> 
> Cheers
> Andrew



Found this explanation

"SLOVENIAN STYRIAN GOLDINGS
Brewing Quality This distinguished variety is well known throughout the world and although identical to Fuggle in many ways it does have its own distinctive characteristics. The perfume-like hoppy character that was again used mainly in European lagers works very well in the less malty flavoured golden coloured beers. 

Origin/History Although known in Slovenia as the Savinja Golding this variety is the same as the English Fuggle. It is recorded that hops were introduced into Slovenia from England and it seems likely that the Fuggle variety was supplied under the misnomer of Fuggles Goldings - a practice at one time resorted to since Goldings were deemed to be of superior quality to Fuggles. The variety was fully adopted by Slovenia in 1930 when their other varieties were exterminated by Powdery Mildew "


----------



## Weizguy (18/10/06)

There must be a difference between the Styrians and the Fuggles, coz my lhbs has been reminding me that they are the same, but he recently obtained a stock of the Styrians Goldings.
Now why would he do that unless there was some discernible difference?

No need to answer, my lhbs man. Purely a rhetorical question.

Having said that, I grabbed a plug of the Styrian, but am yet to use it.

Seth


----------



## Fingerlickin_B (18/10/06)

I thought Styrian Goldings were derived from EKG or some other "real" Golding variety? 

I also thought it was a seedless variety, making it at least different in that manner from Fuggles. 

Also, if Fuggles came about in the early 1900s and the Slovenians adopted them as their staple hop in 1930 (after the obvious years of mutation required to become seedless before the advent of more modern techniques), I find it hard to believe that they are Fuggles. 

PZ.


----------



## Mr Bond (19/10/06)

Fingerlickin_B said:


> I thought Styrian Goldings were derived from EKG or some other "real" Golding variety?
> 
> I also thought it was a seedless variety, making it at least different in that manner from Fuggles.
> 
> ...



And the earth is still flat...Ay PZ :lol:


----------



## Barry (19/10/06)

Good Day
I use Fuggles hop plugs for aroma and some flavour along with EKG pellets for bittering. Could not get EKG plugs so used the Fuggles in bitters, I good combination IMHO.


----------



## neonmeate (19/10/06)

i've never really liked this stuff and yet i keep using it cause i think i should like it.... get me a brewing psychologist.

i agree with barry, i do think it tastes much better in combination with goldings than it does on its own - product much more than the sum.

but when i've relied on fuggles to provide the main flavour or aroma i don't like it. it's like an old-man hop -all mothballs, pipe tobacco, worn leather armchairs, shaggy wet dog, and musk.

otoh i love styrian which tastes much sharper and greener to me.

have tried us fuggles courtesy of ross and didn't really get into em - a bit coarse and obvious.


----------



## warrenlw63 (19/10/06)

Nup totally agreed, this thread is getting plain fuggly. :lol: 

Styrian Golding and Fuggle have no discernable similarities whatsoever from a flavour perspective ... As stated earlier for those who don't particularly care for the rotten vegie patch character of Fuggles pellets (can't vouch for plugs) should use Willamette as a nicely refined substitute.

They say the Styrian Golding is supposedly derived from Fuggle rootstock or so legend has it. That being said so are most of the Kiwi triploid varities IIRC the same applies to Australian Tettnang and Hallertau. :unsure: Can't say any of them are all that "fuggly" either. :blink: 

I can also remember some comminque on brewing forums several years ago a chap by the name of Andy Walsh alluding to the fact that US Tettnanger hops were also derived from Fuggle rootstock also. So in some ways it's the Grandad of quite a few species.


BTW the character is pick from Styrian Golding is orange rind/marmalade.

Warren -


----------



## Stuster (19/10/06)

According to the USDA info here, US Tettnang is Fuggles as warren said. Willamette is also derived from Fuggle, but I've also found it to be a better hop to use. I really liked the all Willamette pale ale I made. (I find Willamette very orangey too.) Looking at my notes, I've only used Fuggle in combination with EKG so maybe I've just been lucky.  

Any ideas for more Hop of the week hops? :unsure:


----------



## colinw (19/10/06)

Looking back at the notes about my one and only beer with Willamette in it - a kit & booster porter brewed in 2002 - the dominant impression I got from Willamette was apricots!


----------



## MAH (19/10/06)

I love Fuggles. I think they are a great hop that works great in 50/50 combination with Golding, but also works well on it's own. I've never expereinced any of the off flavours that others have. 

I also don't understand the distinction between plugs and pellets and not just with Fuggle but with any hop. A plug is a compressed flower, a pellet is a mulched flower that is then compressed. They are the same hop flower, they're compressed the same, it's just that pellets are mulched first. Unless the mulching changes the flavour, I don't see any difference. My own view is that plugs vs pellets is irrelevant, it's more to do with how the hops have been handled and how fresh they are. I sometines think that insisting on plugs is a bit of HB snobbery h34r: .

Cheers
MAH


----------



## colinw (19/10/06)

The best explanation I have seen relates to the effect of the 'mulching' on release & oxidation of the oils.
http://www.probrewer.com/resources/hops/products.php

"_... Users of pellets should also be aware of some potential differences in brewing behaviour between leaf hops and pellets. In leaf hops the resin glands are whole and it takes time for the boiling process to extract the oils and resins from the glands. In powder pellets the glands are ruptured and the contents smeared over the particles with a greater surface area exposed to the wort. This is the reason for the higher level of isomerization and utilization of the alpha acids experienced with powder pellets. The same phenomenon may, however, be less favourable for essential oil utilization. The relatively slow-release of oils from whole glands of leaf hops allows time for oxidation of the major hydrocarbons such as humulene to humulene epoxides, etc. thought to be responsible for good hop aroma in beer. The ruptured glands in powder pellets may lose the vast majority of these hydrocarbons by volatilization before the oxidation products have a chance to form. It is possible to overcome this loss by later additions of pellets but this is wasteful of the alpha acids ..._"


----------



## Pumpy (19/10/06)

MAH said:


> I love Fuggles. I think they are a great hop that works great in 50/50 combination with Golding, but also works well on it's own. I've never expereinced any of the off flavours that others have.
> 
> I also don't understand the distinction between plugs and pellets and not just with Fuggle but with any hop. A plug is a compressed flower, a pellet is a mulched flower that is then compressed. They are the same hop flower, they're compressed the same, it's just that pellets are mulched first. Unless the mulching changes the flavour, I don't see any difference. My own view is that plugs vs pellets is irrelevant, it's more to do with how the hops have been handled and how fresh they are. I sometines think that insisting on plugs is a bit of HB snobbery h34r: .
> 
> ...



Well said MAH


Pumpy


----------



## petesbrew (18/12/07)

Bit of an old thread, I know.
I've got a fair bit of Fuggles that needs utilising. Anyone got any all-fuggle (or mostly-fuggle) recipes worth sharing?
cheers
Pete


----------



## mfdes (18/12/07)

There are heaps of English bitter recipes out there. You can use fuggles as the only hop in any of these. I really like it as a late hop, but for dry hopping prefer goldings.

MFS.


----------



## AndrewQLD (18/12/07)

Here is my favourite dry stout recipe 100% fuggles but only the one addition.
I like Fuggles as a bittering and flavour hop especially in the darker ales.

Recipe: Dry Stout
Brewer: Andrew Clark
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Dry Stout (Irish)
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (44.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 29.95 L
Estimated OG: 1.045 SG
Estimated Color: 74.0 EBC
Estimated IBU: 34.2 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.50 kg Pale Malt, Galaxy (Barrett Burston) 70.71 % 
1.00 kg Barley, Flaked (3.3 EBC) 20.20 % 
0.45 kg Black Malt (Thomas Fawcett) (1300.2 EBC) 9.09 % 
65.00 gm Fuggles [5.00 %] (60 min) 34.2 IBU 
0.25 tsp Irish Moss (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Nottingham (Danstar #-) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 4.95 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Medium Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 12.91 L of water at 79.3 C 68.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 8.26 L of water at 90.0 C 75.6 C


----------



## newguy (18/12/07)

I used to really dislike the vegetal aroma of fuggles until I tasted a really great commercial porter with a big fuggles aroma. Now I actually like it - for porters. You can't beat a good porter with a nice fuggle nose.

This is my recipe for what I call a Southern English Brown, but it's borderline Brown Porter-like. It would be a good base to build on/modify if you like. This is now one of my regular beers that I brew over & over.

42l finished wort volume (~ 10 gal)
HERMS efficiency 85%
OG 1.050
FG ~1.012ish
Wyeast 1318 London III (wonderfully fruity yeast)

4.52kg pale 2 row (57%)
1.73kg Munich malt (20%)
1.73kg caramel 60 (20%)
173g chocolate malt (2%)
86g brown malt (1%)

If you want an enhanced roasted character, up the brown malt to 3% and drop the caramel malt to 18%.

Infuse with 30l water, mash @ 155F (68C) for 60 min, then ramp to 167F (75C). Sparge with 35l water @ 167F.

I brew this with a single bittering addition for 90 minutes to hit 14 IBU. You can probably safely up the bitterness to 25 IBU and still have a nicely balanced beer. To showcase the fuggles, I'd suggest a 20 min addition of perhaps 45 - 60g per 20l of beer. Also dry hop for a week prior to bottling/kegging with about 30 - 45g per 20l of beer.

If you're ever in Western Canada, search for Tree Brewing's Spy Porter. This is the beer I mentioned earlier.


----------



## PhilS (18/12/07)

I have some Fuggle Rhizomes growing in the patch, but trouble is the dog pulled them out of the pots when they were young & they are now mixed with Goldings Rhizomes.

Is there any way to tell the difference between Goldings & Fuggles?


----------



## phonos (18/12/07)

petesbrew said:


> Bit of an old thread, I know.
> I've got a fair bit of Fuggles that needs utilising. Anyone got any all-fuggle (or mostly-fuggle) recipes worth sharing?
> cheers
> Pete



Here's something I'm brewing at the moment, Its tasting really good in the secondary right now, it should be reasonably simple to come up with an extract/specialty brew based on this:

Theakston's Old Peculier
------------------------
Brewer: David Corless
Style: Old Ale
Batch: 21.00 L, Mashed

Characteristics
---------------
Recipe Gravity: 1.060 OG
Recipe Bitterness: 32 IBU
Recipe Color: 16 SRM
Estimated FG: 1.015
Alcohol by Volume: 6.0%
Alcohol by Weight: 4.7%

Ingredients
-----------
Dextrose 0.22 kg, extract
Brown Sugar 0.22 kg, extract
Bairds black Malt 0.11 kg, mashed
Bairds Pale crystal 0.34 kg, mashed
Joe White Ale 4.00 kg, mashed
Torrefied wheat 0.17 kg, mashed
Smiths Golden Syrup 0.11 kg, extract

Fuggles 15.00 g, pellet, 5 minutes
Fuggles 15.00 g, pellet, 15 minutes
Fuggles (Dry Hop) 31.00 g, pellet, 0 minutes
Fuggles 50.00 g, pellet, 60 minutes

SafAle S-04 yeast 1.00 unit, Reused Slurry

Notes
-----
Recipe Notes:


Batch Notes:
1.057 @ 27C - 10/12/07 - 73% Efficiency
1.019 @ 20C - 15/12/07
1.016 @ 21C - 17/12/07 - Racked onto dry hops


----------



## petesbrew (19/12/07)

Thanks heaps for the ideas guys.
Looking forward to getting that fermenter cranking again in January.


----------



## hazard (21/2/10)

Phonos said:


> Here's something I'm brewing at the moment, Its tasting really good in the secondary right now, it should be reasonably simple to come up with an extract/specialty brew based on this:
> 
> Theakston's Old Peculier
> ------------------------
> ...



I'm looking to brew a batch of Old Peculier, haven't had any for around 20 years and although Purvis/ SlowBeer list this, it is never in stock. Also, I remember this was 6.2%. These days it appears to be 5.6%. My proposed recipe is

Pale malt 5.2 kg
Crystal 60L 320g
Wheat malt 200G
Black Malt 100g
Treacle 250G
Hops as above

I've increased the pale malt to get ABV up to 6.2% - Is this best thing to do, or would I be better off dropping some malt and adding dex instead (to avoid too much cloying sweetness). I've got some Ringwood yeast slurry. Would this be good yeast to use or is there a better liquid yeast to use for OP?


----------

